
Fringe communities on Reddit and 4chan have high influence on Twitter - dredmorbius
https://phys.org/news/2017-11-fringe-reddit-4chan-high-alternative.html
======
dredmorbius
Title slightly consolidated from original: "Study finds fringe communities on
Reddit and 4chan have high influence on flow of alternative news to Twitter".

